
Show HN: Manage edge device securely with aranya and Kubernetes - jeffctor
https://github.com/arhat-dev/aranya
======
jeffctor
aranya is a Kubernetes operator designed for edge devices, it’s esay to deploy
and easy to understand.

With aranya, you will be able to \- Manage workloads on you edge devices the
same way with cluster nodes. \- Gain full control of your edge devices both
host and container. \- Forget ssh, you can kubectl logs/exec/port-
forward/attach to your edge devices’ host and container from anywhere at any
time, and expose no network port except those for business logic. \- Integrate
any device with container runtime into existing Kubernetes. \- Multi-tenant
edge device management, which is good for cloud providers.

